# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Is there a connection: PCOS & Anxiety?

## FiestyAnxiety

I'm beginning to think that my anxiety issues were triggered by my   PCOS, especially since my anxiety worsens during ovulation and the days   preceding/during my period.  

 Is there any solid evidence available to prove a connection?

----------


## Otherside

Even without PCOS, PMS can make people's mood and anxiety change dramatically. I don't know if there's any connection. I think there's some people who think there is, but I'm not sure.

----------


## Ms.Lady

Absolutely I think its related. Both are hormone related and when  hormones are off we get symptoms, some people different than others. I  have severe adrenal fatigue and most of my hormones are LOW. I still got  pregnant though. In fact I had a urine analysis approx 2 wks before I  concieved and everything was way off and the dr said there is no way I  could get pregnant with numbers like that and I started on isocort and  then found out I was pg. The dr was shocked. Baby is healthy too (which I  sort of worried about the whole time).

----------


## merc

In my opinion I say yes. I may actually have PCOS, however, only one doctor out of the many I've gone to says I have it. I saw an endocrinologist  to find out why I had acne so long into my late 20s. I've always felt kind of hideous since I had acne so late into life. I know I don't look too different from my older sister and she has always been considered pretty. However with my acne I've always been not pretty. Only now I don't have acne after 30 it just stopped and maybe I'm not ugly, but I've grown up believing that I'm ugly. This is one of the many reasons I believe I'm so screwed up.

After numerous medical tests he concluded that my receptor cells, i.e. the ones hormones that respond to hormones were unusually sensitive. Ok two years  I had what is considered uterine lining pre-cancer. I had a hysterectomy which the doctor was glad I did because it was worse than they thought it was on the verge of becoming cancer, I guess the last stage of pre-cancer, the one where 80 percent becomes cancer.

Anyway following this surgery my hormones have been out of whack and my anxiety levels have spiked as well. I can go along fine for weeks and then wham I don't want to look at anyone nor leave my house. My blood pressure was a little high so I'm now on medication for that and I've been doing much better anxiety wise. Apparently the doctor prescribed blood pressure medication that is also used to treat anxiety.

----------


## Misssy

Nah, I am screwed up all the time no matter what my hormones are.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Even without PCOS, PMS can make people's mood and anxiety change dramatically. I don't know if there's any connection. I think there's some people who think there is, but I'm not sure.



You can say that again. No PCOS here, but my anxiety goes through the roof and beyond 1-2 weeks before my period... and during my period some months. It's already known to make some women on edge and stuff, even if they already do not have anxiety disorder or anything. But for someone who does, it makes everything 100x worse.

As for the OP, it wouldn't surprise me if your PCOS is connected to this as well, dear. I knew someone with PCOS and her hormones really messed up her emotional state often. If one didn't know she had PCOS, one would have thought she was bipolar (and I'm not saying it in a "joking" way that some people like to do). So for your anxiety, it wouldn't surprise me if there's a connection. It affects your hormones, most importantly, and your hormones are of course connected to your emotional state as well.

Have you talked to a doctor about this? Do you take birth control pills? I've heard that could help women with PCOS especially when they'd like to keep their anxiety and such at a more tolerable level. Obviously doesn't work for everyone, but just curious as to whether you've used them before or not. Or maybe considered it before.

----------


## merc

I've taken birth control pills in the past and I would say that they do help control the mood and depression problems of pms.

----------


## Misssy

No Idea just thought I would wall paper the site with me

----------

